# Filter für Combobox



## StefanLausL (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte eine Combobox in der man auch ohne Auswahl aus den Einträgen
anfangen kann zu tippen und mir dann in der Combobox nur noch die Anzahl der Treffer
angezeigt werden ähnlich wie die Combobox in VB.
Bsp: Einträge: 10,105,1020,2000,3000,
Eingabe lautet: 10 übrig bleiben in der Combobox 10,105,1020
Leider beschränkt sich dies in meiner Combobox nur auf das erste Zeichen

Vielen Dank schon mal !


----------



## Romsl (4. April 2005)

Gibts da schon eine Lösung. Bräuchte das auch dringend.

DANKE


----------



## StefanLausL (4. April 2005)

leider Nein


----------



## Romsl (4. April 2005)

Ich habe eine solche ComboBox.
Wenn man das CSS wie folgt abändert habe ich es so wie ichs brauch.


```
.combo-list {
	border:				1px solid black;
	background:			white;
	padding:			1px;
	width:  			149px;
	
	height:				200px;
	overflow:			auto;
	scrollbar-base-color:		rgb(234,242,255);
	scrollbar-highlight-color:	rgb(234,242,255);
	scrollbar-3dlight-color:	rgb(120,172,255);
	scrollbar-darkshadow-color:	rgb(120,172,255);
	scrollbar-shadow-color:		rgb(234,242,255);
	scrollbar-face-color:		rgb(234,242,255);
	scrollbar-track-color:		white;
	scrollbar-arrow-color:		black;
	
}
```

Nun gibt es aber ein Problem mit dem Mozilla Firefox und zwar kann ich jetzt nicht scrollen, was im IE wunderbar funktioniert. Wenn jemand Hilfe hat bitte melden. Danke

http://webfx.eae.net/dhtml/combobox/combobox.htm


----------



## Romsl (4. April 2005)

Soweit hab ich das jetzt hinbekommen, was aber immernoch stört ist beispielsweise:

Im Firefox und Safari wird die List unter der Combobox dargestellt, so wie es auch sein sollte. Im IE wird sie rechts davon dargestellt und so sollte es eben nicht sein. Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit diese auch unter der box darzustellen.

Im Firefox und IE wird die offene ComboBox beim scrollen ausserhalb der Box geschlossen, im Safari leider nicht.

Wer Lösungen zu meinem Problem hat bitte antworten,

Danke


----------



## Romsl (5. April 2005)

Hi,

das Problem mit der relativen Angabe besteht leider immernoch. Wär super wenn sich jemand finden würde der das Problem beheben kann, da ich nun schon seit Stunden an diesem Problem sitze.

Das Problem dabei ist eben, wenn ich diese ComboBox am rechten Bildschirmrand habe und diese öffne kann ich die Einträge darin nicht lesen.


----------

